# Re-release of any aster engines?



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

You think they will ever re release any engines?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

NOT their policy. 
Why, what do you want? 
Please be more specific. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Of course, you can still buy the re-released (and upgraded) Shay and Baldwin. I am only interested in narrow gauge, so I know of these two, but as far as I remember C62, D51 have been rereleased too. C11 may be another one. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Zubi 

Did they re-releae the Japanese prototypes or just build a bunch 'new stock' from their pile of spare parts. They produced five Chapelon Nords that way.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jim, re-released, with substantial design changes (btw the Shay prototype is Taiwanese, of course made in the USA, the Baldwins run in Japan and were first made in the USA and later in Japan.). Please check the roster at SST: http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/roster.htm Best, Zubi


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Would be nice if they did. Sadly, it won't happen.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 06 Aug 2012 07:44 PM 
Would be nice if they did. Sadly, it won't happen. 
Jeremiah,
Just keep waiting, and Accucraft will probably do it instead.
Mind you, it will not BE an Aster!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 05:52 PM 
You think they will ever re release any engines? i sure hope not. the UP Challenger will only be the 9th standard gauge US locomotive Aster has produced and going by their past schedule of one every 3-4 (or more) years there are plenty of prototypes i'd like to see rather than repeating one of the few past offerings. something smaller for a change? an SP Daylight Atlantic or a B&O P7 Pacific would be nice.

cheers...gary


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Aster has done two AD60 Bayer-Garratts (1994 and 2009) and two U.P. Big Boys (1981 and 1986). Granted there were some differences in livery and appliances, but they are basically a model of a named prototype. 

Others were issued multiple times in various livery over a few years (3 versions of the LNER A-4 in 1984 and 1987 and 3 versions of "Jumbo" in 1998/99). I didn't peruse the list on the Southern Steam Trains web site "Roster", ( http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/roster.htm ) to see if there were any others.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually muster up enough money for a Berkshire (a serious aster, I have a aster lion that I love, but I want a big one lol), just started looking for one (kit preferred! but pre-owned is fine). It was one my father and I's dream engines. (sorry for the slight thread hi-jack lol) 

I know aster doesn't reproduce engines, just makes them incredibly scarce the older they get (not always though). 

The hunt is on for me or anyone else that wants an older produced engine lol.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 07 Aug 2012 01:03 AM 
I actually muster up enough money for a Berkshire (a serious aster, I have a aster lion that I love, but I want a big one lol), just started looking for one (kit preferred! but pre-owned is fine). It was one my father and I's dream engines. (sorry for the slight thread hi-jack lol) 

I know aster doesn't reproduce engines, just makes them incredibly scarce the older they get (not always though). 

The hunt is on for me or anyone else that wants an older produced engine lol. an unrun, built-up NKP Berkshire just closed on eBay without meeting the reserve (apparently over $5660).


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 06 Aug 2012 10:26 PM 
Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 05:52 PM 
You think they will ever re release any engines? i sure hope not. the UP Challenger will only be the 9th standard gauge US locomotive Aster has produced and going by their past schedule of one every 3-4 (or more) years there are plenty of prototypes i'd like to see rather than repeating one of the few past offerings. something smaller for a change? an SP Daylight Atlantic or a B&O P7 Pacific would be nice.

cheers...gary


Gary, I second that motion (emotion?)! I'd like to see a USRA light Pacific.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya, that was me who won it without hitting the reserve (stupid reserve) :-( 
He had it up too high IMO, I bid above what I thought it would be (which was a bit above where it finished at), trying to convince him what its worth with a few sold postings from the classifieds here and elsewhere.

Hoping the guy contacts me this week sometime, he did once, but even after eBay he said he was on the fence about it.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary, I think you missed a couple. Aster has done 11 standard gauge models -- not counting the Southern version of the Mike or re-releases a second time. But who's keeping count?! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 07 Aug 2012 01:47 PM 
Gary, I think you missed a couple. Aster has done 11 standard gauge models -- not counting the Southern version of the Mike or re-releases a second time. But who's keeping count?!

i was going by the roster at the Southern site.

1981/1986 UP Big Boy
1983 NYC Hudson
1984 PRR K4 Pacific

1987 SP GS4 Daylight
1999/2000 USRA Mikado Black - SR Green
2002 C&O H8 Allegheny

2005 NKP Berkshire
2008 Great Northern S2
2012 UP Challenger


can you see which ones i missed?
i'm pretty sure i didn't count logging types even if they might have been std gauge.


i notice Aster (USA) has pretty much stuck to fairly iconic locomotives so i was also trying to pick a small model that might also fit into that category. the B&O presidential series, the early Daylight Atlantic and the PRR E6 (Lindbergh Special?) all seem to fit that profile and all having surviving examples. the Cagney might also be a fun model that wouldn't take a lot of detail to bring to life being a model of a model.

just my 2cents
cheers...gary


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

The Western Maryland Shay (1984) is standard gauge as is the Virginia & Truckee Reno (1976) -- while admittedly the latter was apparently done in 1/28th scale per Jim's website. 

As far as getting Aster to make an engine, not only does Hans have a say, but the appeal of the model to buyers in England, Europe and Asia must be considered. So the locomotives that get built are normally ones of world renown. And it is not just the number of axles that are important too, but there are fixed design costs that would keep the price high even on something with only two drive axles like an Atlantic. I've suggested locomotives like the N&W J, the Southern Ps4, N&W A, but Hans has to put up the money and AsterJapan has to do the development work and neither will happen if they don't see sufficient demand to sell usually somewhere in the range of 125-150 models. Smaller numbers are sometimes built, but the price goes up accordingly as was the case on the redo of the Beyer Garratt. 

I can appreciate the value difference between Aster and Accucraft locomotives and their consequent wearing properties, I have to acknowledge that without Accucraft, many of us would not be in this hobby and the variety of models available (both past and present) would be far smaller than is currently the case. It is apparent to me that if modellers band together, there is a reasonable chance that they can get Accucraft to produce a model under contract if sufficient reservations (backed by deposits) are made and help is provided with design and related information. The Mason Bogie seems clear evidence of that. I doubt that a similar approach would work with Aster because the minimum quantities are higher with Aster due to materials used, labor costs, etc. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Ross, Overseas engines are partly financed by the importers so they choose what they wamt to have produced (and risk their wallets...) Accucraft works the same way, only the % of the financing may be different. Best wishes, Zubi 
PS Mason Bogie can be considered a small miracle, this engine's value is at least 50% higher than the price label it has. Accucraft showed unbelievable dedication to serve us, the modellers on MLS, to the level bordering with charity in that example. They may have made a loss on this particular engine, but I think the spirit of appreciation of the company gained immensely. As for 'wearing properties', please check http://www.accucraft.uk.com/2012/08/accucraft-august-news/ 2250 miles and counting, how often/far do you run your engines;-)?


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes Zubi, I am aware of the importers' financial commitment as I have told this forum previously. But Japan does have an input and the importers frequently consider potential sales of other importers because the total volume built will determine final unit cost. 

As for the wear characteristics of Accucraft engines, that has been well documented previously on this forum and Dan Pantages' experience with his Cab Forward is an excellent case in point. I hope and trust (since I have several Accucraft locos) that Accucraft is improving the quality of materials used in their locomotives, but I am not naive enough to believe that their materials are the same level of quality and durability of Asters. 

One other comment. You cited their unbelievable dedication to serving the modelers. Well I agree heartily when it comes to folks like Cliff, but I can remember providing Accucraft with information to fix the problem with Walschaert motion and crossover porting back in the time of the K-27. And yet many locomotives continued to be made with backwards Walshaerts (expansion link up when it should be down and vice-versa). Now they announce the Big Boy and are making a big deal about finally having the Walshaerts action fixed. So their dedication has some nagging holes in it. yes, I have continued to buy their products but each time I grit my teeth when I saw the action unfixed. Hopefully going forward, they will continue to do it right. Time will tell. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Ross, Cab Forward is a bit of a mystery to me, I think this is one of the ugliest prototypes on Earth, and I wonder why anyone would want a mode of it. And if they already have one, I would advice them to hide it out of sight for the sake of the potential viewing public... Anyway, I know of burnt steam delivery pipe on these engines, but i am not aware of other issues concerning wear. If you have a link, please let me know. As for the cross-ports, I think this is a philosophical issue. Even though I appreciate visual accuracy of the engines I own, I have no problem at all with the reverser. I know the models use slide valves instead of piston valves and this is simply how these models are constructed. This is simply a part of realism of live steam. I would prefer to have high quality piston valves (and working injectors, and a scale whistle sounding like a real thing an electric generator on my models, but I know there are limits of live steam and I accept this). Some companies, such as Roundhouse, made this point of simplicity and robustness a major point in their marketing strategy - and it seems to work pretty well. I prefer these models to attempts to scale down things which do not necessarily work, or are simply fake fixes like cross porting. Best, Zubi


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 08 Aug 2012 08:22 PM 
Ross, Cab Forward is a bit of a mystery to me, I think this is one of the ugliest prototypes on Earth, and I wonder why anyone would want a mode of it. And if they already have one, I would advice them to hide it out of sight for the sake of the potential viewing public... Anyway, I know of burnt steam delivery pipe on these engines, but i am not aware of other issues concerning wear. If you have a link, please let me know. As for the cross-ports, I think this is a philosophical issue. Even though I appreciate visual accuracy of the engines I own, I have no problem at all with the reverser. I know the models use slide valves instead of piston valves and this is simply how these models are constructed. This is simply a part of realism of live steam. I would prefer to have high quality piston valves (and working injectors, and a scale whistle sounding like a real thing an electric generator on my models, but I know there are limits of live steam and I accept this). Some companies, such as Roundhouse, made this point of simplicity and robustness a major point in their marketing strategy - and it seems to work pretty well. I prefer these models to attempts to scale down things which do not necessarily work, or are simply fake fixes like cross porting. Best, Zubi Zubi
I might be misunderstanding your point but to state that "simple fake fixes like cross porting" relative to a corrective upgrade to improper reversing setup is misleading given the limited of our modeling. If believe cross porting to be a functional alternative to the "real" set up of a 1:1 locomotive. Without a doubt there are compromises, issues, wear and tear to be found on gauge one locomotives. For example, we have had numerous Aster Berkshire in the shop to replace a bearing on the baker valve gear (a known situation). As to the Cab Forward I would reference two critical issues as examples: cross head and axle/wheel bearings. 

To the point of the AC-12(link):
Crosshead
Corrected in the second run

Wear truck bearing on AC 12 due to axle end thus wheel falls out









New bearing vs. old


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a good thing you and Triple R are so good at keeping us steamers going!


----------

